# Lucille Update!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale & I did some investigative work and finally located someone who knew something.

Lucile got through surgery fine but has had a little set-back since. She is awake and alert, though - just still has the ventilator in case they need it. Evidently it is hard to put back in later so this is a precaution.

Let's all continue to pray for Lucile and hope to get some more updates soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie - thank you, and Dale, for your investigative work and for the update. Lucile has not been far from my mind since last week and I have checked frequently for any updates. Will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers and hope she will be able to get rid of the ventilator SOON! We need her back on the forum!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good work, Kathie and Dale! Thanks!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Like Linda said above - THANK YOU for the update. I keep checking back every few hours hoping for news. She will stay in my prayers and I'm hoping she can return home soon and be back on the forum... I miss her quick wit and comments!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, What an angel you are. I too have thought of Lucile often. It is not fun to wake up with the ventilator on. It takes longer for anyone who has smoke for long time. Keeping her on the ventilator lets them make for sure they can drain the fluid from her lungs. It seems slow process at first, its a big operation, but as the days creep by, one day they speed up and things go quickly from there. I hope her days start picking up, she has a lot of work ahead. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I read it so fast thank you too Dale!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you Dale and Kathie! I'm glad to hear that she's Ok, but it sounds like she still needs lots of prayers to help speed her recovery!

Get well soon Lucile!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you for the update! I've been worrying about Lucille everyday..

:grouphug: 
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - so glad she came thru ok, hope she comes on soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear the update but she still needs all of us very much. How would everyone feel if wee set aside a specific time that works for as many as possible to all stop what we're doing and pray as a group. Group prayer can be so positive. If it works, someone pick a time and let's all do this.

God bless you Lucile.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Kathie and Dale for finding out about Lucile for us. I have been worried about her and she has never been far from my thoughts. I am happy to read the surgery went well and that she is on the road to recovery. I am going to keep a positive attitude and keep praying for steady progress forward.

I bet her mouth is happy to get a break though from the gum.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm so happy to hear the update but she still needs all of us very much. How would everyone feel if wee set aside a specific time that works for as many as possible to all stop what we're doing and pray as a group. Group prayer can be so positive. If it works, someone pick a time and let's all do this.
> 
> God bless you Lucile.


Great idea Geri, how about 10 pm Eastern time 
9 pm Central
8 Mountain time
7 Pacific time. ??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

7:00 Pacific time sounds good to me!

Oh, Julie, her mouth probably IS enjoying the break!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be praying for Lucille too...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You got it! Whoever is available at 10 eastern, 7 pacific and . . . you know the rest, let's send out a joint prayer for Lucile's complete recovery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Of course I will.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie and I have been praying and wanting an update so badly. I hate that Lucile is having a rough time but so happy to know she is on the mend. It will be nice to have her posting her witty remarks soon. I will be in the group prayer!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great investigation work! Praying for Lucille's recovery.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucille, you go girl! Hugs to you and prayers for your continued recovery.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got an email from Lucile's daughter, Sherron. Here it is:


Oh! 

I'm sorry, I was probably supposed to be checking in the forum and updating! I have been on Facebook regularly, and was thinking that some of y'all were on there. I'm glad you were able to track me down.

This has been a much bumpier road than we anticipated, but we feel tonight that she has turned a corner. 

They performed a tracheotomy today so that they could remove the breathing tube from her mouth. She is still, for tonight, "on ventilation" while the rest of the surgery and nighttime sedatives are in her system, but expected to be breathing on her own, and up in a chair by the end of the day tomorrow. 

She still has a lot of post-op swelling in her upper body areas, which is the reason that the breathing tube has been left in so long. She has an unusual, difficult to intubate, airway, and they were afraid that if the swelling got worse, it could completely cut off her air and they would not be able to re-intubate. Having the tracheotomy now takes care of that.

When she wakes up in the morning she will be a MUCH happier woman. That ventilator was causing her LOTS of anxiety, and besides that is just plain terribly uncomfortable. And it was making communication almost impossible. Hopefully now she'll be able to whisper a little, anyway.

The good things are:

The aortic valve replacement itself went well, and is working well. Her blood pressure and pulse are better, steadier than they've been in years. The incision from surgery is healing well. The swelling, while still present, is slowly going down. She is still, when she is awake, in high spirits. And one of her concerns has been that she's been separated from Rosie all this time!

I will let her know that all her Havanese friends are rooting for her!

If you could post to the forum for me, that would be great. 

Thanks, SO (Rosie's sister)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, I'll be joining you at the appointed time tonight!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Will say a prayer tonight at 10 pm for Lucille. I hope she gets well very soon. I've woken up on a vent myself after having my first child and it is not fun. So I am sure she'll be happy to be off that. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers her way.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Kathie. Keep us posted.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Kathie, for posting Sherron's message! So good to hear that Lucile is improving and that her spirits are high. Ha - 'Rosie's sister', Sherron signed herself - cute!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update! I missed the group prayer, but I don't think God will hold that against me if I was a little late. Love you, Lucile, and will continue to keep you in my prayers! Can't wait to hear from you directly again! Hugs and kisses!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you for the update. We are sending cyber prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting Sherron's email. I wish Lucile's road were easier, but I'm happy to know what the problem is/was. It makes it easier to know exactly what to pray for (for right now).

Lucile, when you finally get to read this, just know we're all here, holding your virtual hand. Sending hugs along with the prayers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, Thats so much for posting the letter. It is so hard on families to go through this it makes everyone watching feel helpless. That machine is really hard to wake up on, when my son woke up on one at 12 he named it Bertha, he said an unattractive name for an ugly machine. Once she is up and moving her recovery will speed up. Of course she is worrying about Rosie....Rosie is her baby.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad she is doing well. I hope she is able to move through her setback quickly and can join us here again soon for some good, fun chat! :hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is wonderful! Is she responsive and aware? She needs to work very hard to get stronger and OUT of the hospital! The longer you are in that bed the weaker you get. Lucile, are you listening? We want you better really soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for tracking down her sister, Kathie! You are officially the "Havanese Forum investigative specialist"  That's awesome! Thanks for posting that~~

I bet she is missing her Rosie. I wonder if they'd let her in to visit? Therapy dogs go in hospitals all the time..(?) 

I missed the prayer last night (didn't see this post) but I'll say one tonight at 10 if yall' want to keep the effort going.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is an update from Lucile's daughter that I just received.


Mother is amazingly awake this morning, and was very touched by your email and the prayer group y'all have organized for tonight. Thank you! Thank you! She's been sitting up for about 2 hours now, and they are (finally, in her opinion) letting her get back in the bed for a rest. 
SO


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Here is an update from Lucile's daughter that I just received.
> 
> Mother is amazingly awake this morning, and was very touched by your email and the prayer group y'all have organized for tonight. Thank you! Thank you! She's been sitting up for about 2 hours now, and they are (finally, in her opinion) letting her get back in the bed for a rest.
> SO


Yay Lucile!!! Keep it up and you'll be home with Rosie in no time!!! Get well soon!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That is such good news! Please send our thanks to Sherron for the update! And thank you, Kathie, for letting us know! :whoo:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucille,

Hope each day finds you stronger and stronger and that soon you are home with Rosie!
Sending prayers,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, count me in for 10 p.m. tonight.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Count me in, too! :angel:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be there at 9 Central time.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm there, too!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

j.j. and i send our best wishes to lucille for a speedy recovery..
lucille missing rosie will help her...
marcia and j.j.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Lucille is doing better. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is such good news!!!! Once she is up and walking a bit she will heal quicker. They will make her sit up more then she may like so her lungs will be clear.
Yay, Lucile I can't wait to hear if your chicken hawk is gone all the other fun things you post about.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> This is such good news!!!! Once she is up and walking a bit she will heal quicker. They will make her sit up more then she may like so her lungs will be clear.
> Yay, Lucile I can't wait to hear if your chicken hawk is gone all the other fun things you post about.


I know - I miss hearing about Rosie and Josie and her other critters and the excitement at her house. Though I hope the hawk has moved on to greener pastures or maybe he became some other critter's lunch.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*New update!*

Here's the email from Lucile's daughter - it was written last night but just got it this morning.

Hi! Mom is MUCH better today. I have dashed home to Huntsville today for a day or two. My sister, Jennifer is supposed to be updating on FaceBook. When I talked to her on the phone this afternoon, she told me that Mother actually pulled her own feeding tube out and has begun eating. She also got out of the room and made a lap around the ICU. She tried to get online, but she's still having vision problems. Maybe tomorrow.
SO


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's great news!! I knew Lucille would be resilient and back on her feet soon :grouphug:

Those medications the doctors pump into you can certainly make anyone fuzzy feeling, surgery or not.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What wonderful news! I'm so happy to hear it. Lucile, we're waiting for you to get back to us and we're grateful for the updates for now.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I really appreciate getting the updates on Lucile. Thank you!

Lucile, I know you'll be reading through these posts soon. Know that you friends all care so much about you and are hoping for a speedy recovery. I hope you're feeling much better!

Surely the best part is having the surgery behind you. No more dreading that! The peace of mind has GOT to feel so good after the long build-up to surgery!

We are all eagerly anticipating your first post-op post (when you're up to it!).

Rest up so you can join Rosie soon!!

Hugs,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Here's the email from Lucile's daughter - it was written last night but just got it this morning.
> 
> Hi! Mom is MUCH better today. I have dashed home to Huntsville today for a day or two. My sister, Jennifer is supposed to be updating on FaceBook. When I talked to her on the phone this afternoon, she told me that Mother actually pulled her own feeding tube out and has begun eating. She also got out of the room and made a lap around the ICU.
> SO


Oh, that sounds SO like Lucile!!! She's definitely on the mend!:whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is SO GOOD to hear! :whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Here's the email from Lucile's daughter - it was written last night but just got it this morning.
> 
> Hi! Mom is MUCH better today. I have dashed home to Huntsville today for a day or two. My sister, Jennifer is supposed to be updating on FaceBook. When I talked to her on the phone this afternoon, she told me that Mother actually pulled her own feeding tube out and has begun eating. She also got out of the room and made a lap around the ICU. She tried to get online, but she's still having vision problems. Maybe tomorrow.
> SO


Sounds exactly like what I would expect from the Lucile I have come to know through her posts - a strong, self-reliant woman who is going to do things 'Lucile style'. Love it! The way you are going, Lucile, you will soon be home with your DH, Rosie and Josie. As Is-Indy has said, it must feel so good to be on the other side of this surgery. Take care though - don't push yourself too hard. So glad for the updates. Thinking of you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, Lucile will be home soon, I am sure the whole hospital will be glad when she leaves, a strong lady who doesn't wait for "room service"...YOU go gal!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'm looking forward for a post from Lucile herself. Sounds like our waiting time is getting shorter. Still praying for her, though.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy to read this post. All weekend I was thinking about Lucile as weekends are slow at hospitals, I knew this week would be the week Lucile would start getting herself back. Hehe looks like Lucile is starting to reclaim her life as she likes it. Its too bad it winter, because if Lucile gets pretty good with walking she could go to the patio, assuming they have one and they could bring Rosie for a visit. When my late DH was recovering and refused to keep trying to walk, I brought the 2 dogs, the nurse held them on the bench across the way and told him that if he wanted to visit the pups he had to get up on his own and come over (it was just baby steps), after 5 mins of others making over them, he got up and walked. The rules at hospitals have so changed for the better. I bet Lucile will rejoin us soon.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Woohoo, Lucille! Keep the progress coming!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Way to go, Lucile. Great News! As the old adage goes, you can't keep a good woman down.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

New info on Lucile! 

Lucile Dodd is up and ornery. She's doing most things for herself, and building up strength. They just need to get her blood thinners and things leveled out and let her get a little stronger and maybe she can go home soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am thinking that hawk that was hanging around her house, if he is still hanging out, better get the heck out of there if he knows what is good for him!! :biggrin1:

Keep it up Lucile, so you can get out of that place - WE MISS YOU!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think Lucile's hawk is now visiting my feeders, two mornings in a row found only feathers in a spot by the feeder. Poor doves don't have a chance.

Great to hear she is up and about!!!! Now days hospitals want you to go home early. Most people heal quicker at home and moving.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you're improving so quickly, Lucile... though we KNEW you would!!! Josie and Rosie are waiting your return!!! (SO are we!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great news! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's great news. Recovery from something like this is a lot of hard work! God Bless!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful news! I can't wait for the day that Luile posts for herself. Take care, we're waiting for you, Lucile.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great News! Here's the update!

Lucile Dodd Smith
GOT THE WORD! Going home as soon as the paperwork is done! Should be back in Paris this afternoon/evening. HOWEVER -- No visitors for a while please. We need to be VERY careful about germs, and Lucile is Very tired and weak still. Call, or send email or cards. Because of on-going vision problems, Print LARGE, please. Thanks again for all the wonderful thoughts, prayers, and support.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How wonderful..I have been following this and I'm glad everything is looking up!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Would love to see Lucile a card. Would it be possible to get her address?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oops! Should be send Lucile a card.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, I'd love to send her a card too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

About sending cards, I will email her daughter and ask about that possibility. Because of privacy issues, I don't think I will be able to post her address (I don't have it now) online. But maybe those that want to send a card can PM me. I will let you know when I hear from Sherron.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy for Lucile, there is just no better place to heal then at home.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have Lucile's address for those who wish to send a card. PM me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is some of the email from Lucile's daughter explaining the vision problems.


The vision problems are part of the overall swelling/fluid retention problem she's still having from both the surgery and the blockages in her veins. She has extra fluid behind her corneas, and some pressing on her eyes. She can see to read the headlines in the paper, but has trouble with the smaller text, plus things seem to "move" or have weird shadows, like spiderwebs. Also her depth percetion is off. That makes it hard to write, too.

She would love cards! I won't tell her though, it will be a great surprise. And I'm sure it will help with being stuck here in the house.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Great news about Lucile. Know she's glad to be home.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wonderful Wonderful News! I am so glad she is going home!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HERE IS MY ONLINE CARD TO YOU LUCILLE - HOPEFULLY YOU WILL SEE THIS SOON!

Lucille,
we are so happy to hear that you are doing well with your recovery!:whoo: Keep up the good work and cant wait to have you back on the forum! 

Laurie:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------

